# Car usage - short term



## Lizziemax (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Italy Expats!

I saw a recent post about needing a car in Italy, and was inspired to ask the forum community here for help. 

I work for an American arts organization with a strong branch in the Italy countryside (in Lazio, 70 km north of Rome). We have one car, but this summer will have so many artists (at least 10) out here that we will definitely need a second one, if nothing else to transport us back and forth to festivals we'll be performing at. However, for most of the year we only need the one car we have, and can't really afford to make the full investment in purchasing a second car at this time. Thus, we're trying to come up with other creative solutions - perhaps a 3-month rental? Hopefully this would be not through a major corporation but through a friend of a friend. It's also possible this could be tax-deductible in the U.S., if that's interesting to anyone. 

Any ideas? 
Anyone know someone with a car they don't use in the summertime?
Any other ideas how we could solve this problem?

Thanks so much, any advice or ideas are appreciated!


----------

